# Canon FD silver ring stuck with rear cap



## metalhacker (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everyone; I'm experiencing a big problem on my Canon FD 28 f/2.8 ssc.
As you know this has a silver ring lock mechanism - if you try and tighten the ring around the rear cap too much, as I did, you can get everything stuck.
So here I am with the cap stuck in the ring.
I've tried brute forcing the ring anti clockwise with no success.
I've tried to cut the rear cap away - but as soon as I get everything off, I still have the "border" of the plastic cap inside the silver ring - so no change there.
I've also tried removing the 2 screws from the silver ring and now I can hear something moving randomly inside but, as far as the ring goes, it's still absolutely stuck.
Do you guys have any suggestions? I have no clue about what to do...
Also : shouldn't the ring come off even with the cap still on? (or whatever remains of it...)
Thank you so very much,
Maxell


----------

